
Poolside FM for iPhone - cpayne624
https://cellular.poolside.fm/
======
CobrastanJorji
Maybe I'm not the target audience, but this website gave me absolutely no idea
what this app is. Is it some streaming music stations?

~~~
toyg
It is. Go to [https://poolside.fm](https://poolside.fm) . They are a “retro”
webradio with a summery vibe.

------
waihtis
The original site: [https://poolside.fm/](https://poolside.fm/)

------
beervirus
Zero information, just a link to the App Store. Pass.

edit: the App Store didn’t have any information either, no idea what this app
is

------
phrz
This is a gorgeous site, to not even mention the app it’s marketing.

